# Discover Brazil Nature



## xikaumrio (May 1, 2007)

*Only photos of Brazil's Nature:*

*Fernando de Noronha Island:*





























*Chapada Diamantina:*

































































*Amazonia Rainforest:*







































*Pantanal:*















































*Lençóis Maranhenses:*





























*Cerrado:*














































*Brazil has much more Incredible places and animals and plants to know. I tryed to show just some of them! Other way this thread would be too big. I hope you enjoyed this wonderfull country!*


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Nice pictures. Going perhaps in January to northern Brazil. Hope to visit the Amazonas and the dunes of Maranhenses.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Excelent pictures :uh:

Thx for posting them :yes:


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Beautiful!

There's a much bigger thread on the same topic here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=285668


----------

